# Having Problems - cannot log in



## HAVING PROBLEMS

*IS ANYONE LESE HAVING THIS PROBLEM? I KEEP TRYING TO LOG IN AND I KNOW MY USER NAME AND PASS ARE CORRECT, BUT IT KEEPS SAYING THEIR NOT. i HAVE CREATED 3 NEW USER NAMES AND EVER TIME I LOG OUT, I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM. I DONT KNOW IF IT'S JUST MY COMPUTER (WHICH IS REALLY DUMB AND DOES THAT KIND OF STUFF ALOT.) OR IF IT'S THE SITE. LET ME KNOW PLEASE, IT WOULD BE HELPFUL!*
 
*KEER *​


----------



## diegodbs

HAVING PROBLEMS said:
			
		

> *IS ANYONE LESE HAVING THIS PROBLEM? I KEEP TRYING TO LOG IN AND I KNOW MY USER NAME AND PASS ARE CORRECT, BUT IT KEEPS SAYING THEIR NOT. i HAVE CREATED 3 NEW USER NAMES AND EVER TIME I LOG OUT, I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM. I DONT KNOW IF IT'S JUST MY COMPUTER (WHICH IS REALLY DUMB AND DOES THAT KIND OF STUFF ALOT.) OR IF IT'S THE SITE. LET ME KNOW PLEASE, IT WOULD BE HELPFUL!*
> 
> *KEER *​


I never had that problem. Ask one of the moderators, they might help you to solve the problem. It's only three days since I have my username and password and no problem up to now.


----------



## HAVING PROBLEMS

I dont know how to ask the moderators...?

Keer


----------



## diegodbs

HAVING PROBLEMS said:
			
		

> I dont know how to ask the moderators...?
> 
> Keer


Their names are at the end of the first page of the questions. Click on one of them and you'll see how to send a private message.


----------



## Keer

HAVING PROBLEMS said:
			
		

> I dont know how to ask the moderators...?
> 
> Keer


do you mean the FAQ page?

thx
keer


----------



## Jana337

The list of moderators is here, feel free to send a PM or an e-mail, or to reply to this thread.

Jana


----------



## OlivierG

Please ensure "cookies" are turned on in your browser. They are used by the forum software to remember who you are.


----------



## Silvia

Please also check the password you enter, the password field is case sensitive. This is what I got when I entered it in caps:



> You have entered an invalid username or password. Please press the back button, enter the correct details and try again. Don't forget that the password is case sensitive. Forgotten your password? Click here!
> 
> You have used 0 out of 5 login attempts. After all 5 have been used, you will be unable to login for 15 minutes.


----------



## Karan

yes i have . what i have is the i dont get the icon where we all can Post New Message. 
if anyone have the same or you got it . please do let me know?


----------



## cestdurlavie

You have entered an invalid username or password. Please press the back button, enter the correct details and try again. Don't forget that the password is case sensitive. Forgotten your password? Click here!

You have used 0 out of 5 login attempts. After all 5 have been used, you will be unable to login for 15 minutes. 



My friend keeps getting that when she tries to log in!


----------

